# Housing Advice



## edeefish (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello All,

I have read the extensive information on here about housing, but am hoping someone can offer some specific advice. Does anyone have any recommendations based on this info (see below)? 


My husband's office is in Park Place Tower. On Google Maps, it looks like the nearest metro station is World Trade Centre. We may buy a car eventually, but will not have one at first.

We have a 1-year-old daughter.

We have a small dog.

Any suggestions? 

Thank you!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I would recommend either a villa, or potentially, an apartment.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Of course it would be a villa or an apartment! I guess she's asking about the area.



Bigjimbo said:


> I would recommend either a villa, or potentially, an apartment.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you want to rely on the metro you will have to live in an apartment.

There's scores of towers along Sheikh Zayed close by to your husband's office. 

Other locations with metro stops and apartments nearby include JLT and Dubai Marina. They're approximately 20-25 minutes metro ride from the WTC stop.

The trick is finding a tower close enough to the metro station. While it's perfectly pleasant to walk, say 500m to 1km to the nearest metro station in this weather, for at least six months of the year it will be very hot and not fun. Ideally you want to be under 500m from the nearest metro stop if possible. 

By the way, what is your budget? It'll decide where you live. 



edeefish said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have read the extensive information on here about housing, but am hoping someone can offer some specific advice. Does anyone have any recommendations based on this info (see below)?
> 
> ...


----------



## edeefish (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, we're moving from NYC where we pay the equivalent of about 112,000 AED per year for a 1 bedroom. It seems that housing doesn't come cheap in Dubai, so I'd say we're willing to pay around the same amount, preferably for a 2 bedroom!

Out of JLT, Dubai Marina, and the area along Sheikh Zayed where my husband's office is, which is the most family friendly? I'll be staying at home with our daughter, at least at first, so it's important to me that there will be many other expat families around.





TallyHo said:


> If you want to rely on the metro you will have to live in an apartment.
> 
> There's scores of towers along Sheikh Zayed close by to your husband's office.
> 
> ...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

edeefish said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have read the extensive information on here about housing, but am hoping someone can offer some specific advice. Does anyone have any recommendations based on this info (see below)?
> 
> ...


I would suggest a serviced apartment where you can pay monthly, for the first six months. That then gives your breathing space to look for something suitable. Only issue is the dog. Suggest leaving the dog at home until you are settled then airfreighting the hound to UAE.

Check Hyatt, Intercontinental or Marriott monthly rates. The Address also have serviced Apts and you can walk to Dubai Mall. Prices: approx AED17,000 to AED20,000 per month for a 1 bed. Pricey but very nice. You only live once after all. Something to bear in mind if you are being relocated - the conditions have to equal or better your current at home arrangements. Otherwise wheres the incentive?


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Check Dubizzle.com.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. I agree with the suggestion of a short term apartment while you find you feet. The Marina has a good selection and will provide a nice environment for you and the bub during the day (beach, quietish side streets for walking, easy access to shops, supermarket, and lots of other mums/dads? in the same boat). If you find something at the city end of the marina then it's only a shortish walk to the metro (with the last section airconditioned). In addition to Dubizzle (mentioned before) also try Better Homes, propertyfinder and justrentals.

The challenge is going to be the dog. Unless things have changed the choice of apartments that permit dogs is going to be limited. Some landlords might OK it but if the building forbids it then it can be very risky. Someone complains and out you go. I would be surprised if you can find a villa for the budget you've suggested. They do exist but probably not in the usual western expat areas. This might then point you to the more traditional areas where dogs may not be welcomed.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot more apartments allow dogs than you may realise.

All buildings in the Greens and most Downtown buildings allow dogs. And I see people walking dogs all the time in the Marina, TECOM, JLT and elsewhere. It does pay to be careful in selecting the building but it's not difficult to find a pet friendly building. 

If the OP wants a temporary hotel apartment for a month or two, which allows dogs, then the one place is the World Trade Centre hotel apartments. Very convenient as it's close to where her husband works. 

A budget of 110K for a 2-bedroom apartment will probably restrict them to JLT or TECOM but it should be doable to find something along Sheikh Zayed near her husband's office. To the OP, keep in mind that in addition to the rent you need to factor in 5% deposit (one-off), another 5% in agent's fees (one-off), plus another 10% for annual operating expenses, including the housing tax and utilities. Thus in your first year in a 110K flat you're looking at spending closer to 130K.



travertine said:


> Hi. I agree with the suggestion of a short term apartment while you find you feet. The Marina has a good selection and will provide a nice environment for you and the bub during the day (beach, quietish side streets for walking, easy access to shops, supermarket, and lots of other mums/dads? in the same boat). If you find something at the city end of the marina then it's only a shortish walk to the metro (with the last section airconditioned). In addition to Dubizzle (mentioned before) also try Better Homes, propertyfinder and justrentals.
> 
> The challenge is going to be the dog. Unless things have changed the choice of apartments that permit dogs is going to be limited. Some landlords might OK it but if the building forbids it then it can be very risky. Someone complains and out you go. I would be surprised if you can find a villa for the budget you've suggested. They do exist but probably not in the usual western expat areas. This might then point you to the more traditional areas where dogs may not be welcomed.


----------



## edeefish (Oct 13, 2013)

Sounds like rent is on par with NYC rates then. If we look in the Marina, how much might we expect to pay for a 2-bedroom apartment or a 2-bedroom villa? 

Also, we will get a car eventually. Is the Marina still the most family-friendly recommendation, even if we have a car? 

Thanks for all the helpful replies! This forum is a lifesaver!





TallyHo said:


> A lot more apartments allow dogs than you may realise.
> 
> All buildings in the Greens and most Downtown buildings allow dogs. And I see people walking dogs all the time in the Marina, TECOM, JLT and elsewhere. It does pay to be careful in selecting the building but it's not difficult to find a pet friendly building.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The Marina is all apartments (do a google image search). There are "villas" in one or two Marina apartment complexes but they're attached rows and not really proper houses in the conventional senses.

There are a lot of young families in the Marina although it's reputation is a party central for singles. It's probably the most "New York" of all places in Dubai if you like tall towers and little greenery. There's a decent range of eateries in the Marina, either in Marina Mall or along JBR Walk. I took a look at Dubizzle and there seems to be availability around the 120K for 2-bed mark so it may be feasible, and it goes up from there. 

JLT is opposite the Marina and is similar in that it's all tall towers. It's quieter than the Marina and is correspondingly cheaper. If you live in one of the towers by a metro stop it's easy to walk over to the Marina.

Another popular family friendly place is the Greens, which is just north of the Marina and opposite Sheikh Zayed Road. Lots of green landscaping and lawns and attracts a lot of families. A mix of tall towers and low-rise apartments. But limited range of dining and shopping options within walking distance. The nearest metro stop is probably 10 minutes' walking distance away, which would be nothing in New York but unpleasant in a hot Dubai summer.

You will get more for your money if you live "further out" in places like Motor City and the Motor City apartments are quite large. Some people find them too far out although in reality it's only 25 minutes' drive from where your husband would be working, but public transportation access is impractical. To give you an approximate understanding of how regions of Dubai are viewed, all areas along Sheikh Zayed and between Sheikh Zayed and the beaches can be compared to Manhattan, while the new developments along Al Khail and E311 like Arabian Ranches, Motor City, Victory Heights and Sports City are like living in the boroughs, and as such there are pros and cons to both.

Another thing to be aware of in looking for housing is whether the place is in a district cooling scheme or not. Most apartment buildings and villas in Dubai are not in district cooling schemes and have their own internal air conditioning. While villas will always have high cooling expenses, in apartments air conditioning is paid by the landlord via his maintenance fees so the tenants only pay for the electricity/water (dewa). You'll quite often see adverts that say 'chiller free' or 'chiller included' which means there's no separate charge for AC usage, so even at the height of the summer months your utilities charges will be fairly low (if you live in an apartment). Most of the Marina, TECOM, Greens, Downtown and Sheikh Zayed are not district cooling.

But other development areas, including JLT, the JBR part of the Marina, Motor City and the Palm Jumeirah, are in district cooling schemes and the tenant pays a separate AC charge on top of the regular dewa bill. People with district cooling pay a lot more for their overall utilities than those in non district cooling areas, so be aware of this. 




edeefish said:


> Sounds like rent is on par with NYC rates then. If we look in the Marina, how much might we expect to pay for a 2-bedroom apartment or a 2-bedroom villa?
> 
> Also, we will get a car eventually. Is the Marina still the most family-friendly recommendation, even if we have a car?
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful replies! This forum is a lifesaver!


----------



## edeefish (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply! This information is so helpful; it gives us a great starting point so we're not completely clueless when we start our search.

Do you recommend that we use a broker or just look around on our own? Do buildings have their own leasing offices? In NYC, for example, you're required to go through a broker to rent an apartment in certain buildings.





TallyHo said:


> The Marina is all apartments (do a google image search). There are "villas" in one or two Marina apartment complexes but they're attached rows and not really proper houses in the conventional senses.
> 
> There are a lot of young families in the Marina although it's reputation is a party central for singles. It's probably the most "New York" of all places in Dubai if you like tall towers and little greenery. There's a decent range of eateries in the Marina, either in Marina Mall or along JBR Walk. I took a look at Dubizzle and there seems to be availability around the 120K for 2-bed mark so it may be feasible, and it goes up from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

edeefish said:


> Do you recommend that we use a broker or just look around on our own? Do buildings have their own leasing offices? In NYC, for example, you're required to go through a broker to rent an apartment in certain buildings.


Although engaging in RE agents can be the most frustrating experience here, but they could save you time if they strictly follow your criteria and only show you those fit your requirements. So be firm and take no BS from them  Most buildings do not have their own leasing department unless they are strictly a rental building ie units not owned by individuals but the entire block owns by corporation. Here is a bit cheaper than Manhattan prices, but the quality is a lot more inferior in my opinion. Also you will likely have to deal with your own "minor" maintenance issues unless the landlord is willing to get a maintenance contract as part of the deal. Keep in mind things never ever get done here in a New York minute, so bring your patience with you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Edeefish - if you treat Real Estate Agents as utterly untrustworthy and to be avoided at all costs, then you won't be disappointed. If however you place any trust or reliance on them, then chances are you'll regret it.

Make sure they take you where YOU want to go and not where they want you to buy. If they say its on the 10th floor and they go to the 4th, then walk away and tell them you don;t trust them. Its the only language they understand. They are not your friends.

Colleague of mine turned up to view and apartment and went through it with the agent, to find out 15 minutes later he was not actually the agent but was someone else trying to steal the commission by turning up randomly at properties and pretending to be someone else. The fun started when the actual agent turned up late and the fighting started.  He left them fighting and walked away.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

😀

Note : i am offering help not selling any thing or advertising myself. this is a free of charge offer [/QUOTE]


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> dde00
> 
> Note : i am offering help not selling any thing or advertising myself. this is a free of charge offer


[/QUOTE]

I sent a smiley face but it didn't work out.


----------

